# WoodWhisperer talks about using dyes



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/you-and-dye/


Also this on finishing QS White Oak for Mission Style projects:
http://thewoodwhisperer.com/finishing-quartersawn-white-oak/


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> http://thewoodwhisperer.com/you-and-dye/



He actually has some fairly decent info on this one.

I give it 1 thumb up... :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Actually watched the one on dies the other day thought it was pretty informative as i knew almost nothing about them.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Good video. Finishing is always (well, usually) the step I least enjoy. Even though it's the step that brings all the hard work to life, the perceived mystery of it all casts such a shadow of uncertainty over it, making it a potentially nerve-wrecking experience.


----------

